# Houston Aquarium Society Summer Auction



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

July 11th, 2004

Fish, fish stuff, plants, new and used equipment

http://www.houstonaquariumsociety.org/AUCTION.htm


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Reminder -- Houston Auction this weekend July 11th*

http://www.houstonaquariumsociety.org/AUCTION.htm

Fish, equipment -- old and new, silent auction, raffle, food.

A very long day, typically runs 10ish to 6ish.


----------

